# Utah Bear Unit Recommendations



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

I have 14 Utah bear bonus points and am looking to draw a Multi-Season Limited Entry tag to give me multiple options to take a bear (bow/bait, hounds, etc). Based on draw odds, I think I can draw most units with the exception of San Juan and maybe La Sal. I would prefer to hunt a unit closer to home anyway like Manti, Nebo, or Wasatch West to maximize time in the field.

In your opinion, what unit would give me the best opportunity for a big boar? I have heard Nebo is a good unit for quantity and quality of bears, but I don't have any firsthand experience with that unit.

Also, does anyone have recommendations for someone with good hounds that is willing to help a guy out with a tag? Having a young family, I am not sure I can afford a fully guided hunt, so looking for guys that might be willing to take me for a reasonable cost or for the "love of the hunt".


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've heard good things about Nebo, too. However, I don't have any experience hunting bears on that unit. 

I hunted the Wasatch West in 2015. It was a good hunt and I saw a couple of really nice bears.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Didn't know bears were considered Big Game.;-)


----------



## elkhunterUT (Jan 21, 2008)

They look pretty "big" to me ;-)


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

If you can't afford hounds, I would recommend pulling a bate season bear on a unit you are very familiar with.

I was in the same boat as you, had several points but couldn't afford to hire a guide with dogs. I didn't want to bate a bear so I took several years and learned about them, figured out where they like to be, where they feed at different times of the year. I bought bonus points for 6-7 years before deciding to just put in for a spot and stalk hunt. Next to the Whitetail hunt I did in Kansas, this was the funnest hunt I've done. 

You don't need many points to draw most S&S units and they are very challenging. I just don't know that I'd put 14 points on a S&S hunt. You might consider doing a multi-season hunt on La Sal or San Juan. That way you can get out and put in some time during all of the seasons. The bears are very active on La Sal during late August to mid-September.

Good luck


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm trying to cash in my points this year too. Having never Bear hunted it's sure a difficult decision

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------

